
Interactive Hand Pose Estimation Using a Stretch-Sensing Soft Glove - ArtWomb
https://igl.ethz.ch/projects/stretch-glove/
======
ReDeiPirati
This is an interesting comment from the YT video: "great, now write an OpenVR
driver for it so it works exactly like a knuckles controller without developer
support for games and apps, and you'll instantly have funding. That's the one
failing of these other products, not how good they are. None of these gloves
get off the ground because they don't have native, plug and play openvr driver
support for steam's hand pose system."

~~~
solinent
I think the main reason the gloves don't get off the ground is that most
people won't be willing to put up with a set of gloves, or at least the
industry is waiting for a purely hand-based solution.

It shouldn't actually be too difficult to get the hand pose with gloves. I've
been out of this space for four years though.

~~~
moron4hire
Enterprise training projects would buy gloves in a heartbeat, if they were
easy to integrate. And yes, getting the hand pose is not difficult at all. I
hacked together a glove in a weekend with flex sensors, an Adafruit Feather,
and a Vive tracker. I also put pager motors in the fingertips for haptic
feedback. Demonstrating the basic hardware really isn't the hard part. The
hard part is making it robust and building in platform support, which every
other glove product has failed to do.

------
mncharity
Something iOS/Android developers might play with, is Google's recent
TensorFlow/MediaPipe optical hand pose example:
[https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/08/on-device-real-time-
hand-t...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/08/on-device-real-time-hand-
tracking-with.html)
[https://github.com/google/mediapipe/blob/master/mediapipe/do...](https://github.com/google/mediapipe/blob/master/mediapipe/docs/hand_tracking_mobile_gpu.md)
But real-world performance can be poor:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwgjgT9hu6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwgjgT9hu6A)
The hand pose example doesn't support Linux at present.

------
mncharity
Related work: [https://github.com/xinghaochen/awesome-hand-pose-
estimation](https://github.com/xinghaochen/awesome-hand-pose-estimation)

------
sbhn
The optical approach works extremely well.
[https://youtu.be/eSQoG2gDMuk](https://youtu.be/eSQoG2gDMuk)

~~~
moron4hire
I wouldn't say "extremely" well. The Leap Motion is pretty finicky.

------
reddickulous
This could be really useful in VR.

------
timwis
Can't wait until we can type with these things

~~~
g96alqdm0x
Don't you think it'd be rather hard to go without the tactile feedback
provided by our keyboards? I can imagine people getting really lazy with their
keystrokes when performing them with a glove in midair or on a table, making
it hard to interpret the input.

~~~
germinalphrase
I am able to touch type on my iPad with reasonable accuracy. It’s slower/less
accurate than a tactile keyboard, of course; however, I don’t carry a keyboard
in my pocket, so perhaps this is a good middle ground.

